# '09 little buck



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, i would normally let one like this walk for a couple of more years but this is my first and LAST year on a Dangerous lease on the Medina River bottom loaded down with White Trash people- Not 1 of them sited their guns in before season and they all keep a round in the chamber at ALL times even in camp! I'm pulling out next week due to the No hunting ,Dis-respectful, stealing,No Ethics/Morals or Standards Bastages even though i only killed this 1 decent little buck and it is the ONLY buck killed on this nice peace of property and i had to get in the woods with him to entice him to want to fight me! I certainly was planning on tagging out -5 deer with plenty of exotics but too much people pressure that pee next to their feeder's and set their blinds up within 15 yds of their feeders/Smoke Ciggs one after another in the Close arsed blinds / purchased the cheapest POS feeders that could possible be purchased and park their vehicle right next to their blind-they come in late in the morning and are back at Their campsite before dark in the evening EVERY stinking hunt! Yes , i didn't do enough homework so i will end up with 1 stinking deer this year and my hunting is finished-This Sux in so many way's can't even start to describe it! This will NEVER happen to Catchy again! Well, not to dis-respect this little 10 point i will go ahead and post some pics-Note: He is only 3.5-imagine with a good year what he could have been next year ? Don't laugh, this is my 6th largest 10! I' Certainly pisd because i don't work and was going to hunt most every day til the end of season! Please excuse the poor photography, i was by my self Lol! Yes there is a nice bullet hole in his shoulder due to the fact that he was running flat out when i busted him! Dayum it i needed more deer meat!!!!!
Catchy


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

sorry about the bad lease partners, but that is a nice buck! :cheers:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ahhh... finally gotchu a little one!! Good deal bro.



Ok... so I just read the thread now.... dude.. that farkin' sucks!!!

Hey... you find us a good lease for next year and I can get ya some good people on it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Ahhh... finally gotchu a little one!! Good deal bro.


The ONLY deer killed Tiny-this sux buddy! I was planning on taking some of you guys but these people are NUTS to say the least! They didn't show their Real color's until i killed this young buck then "and get this" they moved 5 stands to within 200 yds of where i'm set-up-necks need a stretchin so i'm outta there! They think a good buck is a 1.5 YO 6 point with a 6 "spread, and they pull the trigger on EVERY stinkin thing they see and miss or WOUND no telling how Many ! Sorry Guys, i had really planed on taking some of y'all up in there! My next lease will be ALL MINE and if ya don't like my rules you will hit the gate ASAP and will be heavily interrogated before signing the contract-see what sorry arsed individuals create?????

Catchy


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your lease....it sucks to find out these things after the fact.......Your exactly right about that buck.....he would have been nice to watch another two yrs...........
Good luck next year finding something of your own


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> Sorry to hear about your lease....it sucks to find out these things after the fact.......Your exactly right about that buck.....he would have been nice to watch another two yrs...........
> Good luck next year finding something of your own


Thank you, i just wanted to share the story. We have ALL heard about bad places similar to this so this is why i plastered this on here-NEVER/EVER again! I have 7 leases to look at starting in February and you can bet which ever i choose will be a Nice one for long term with a contract OF MY OWN to work off of!

Catchy


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

If you getting off, can I have your spot? What would you charge for the remainder of the season to just take over your spot? Been looking for a lease all year, and this would just fit me to a T.

Thanks....


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> The ONLY deer killed Tiny-this sux buddy! I was planning on taking some of you guys but these people are NUTS to say the least! They didn't show their Real color's until i killed this young buck then "and get this" they moved 5 stands to within 200 yds of where i'm set-up-necks need a stretchin so i'm outta there! They think a good buck is a 1.5 YO 6 point with a 6 "spread, and they pull the trigger on EVERY stinkin thing they see and miss or WOUND no telling how Many ! Sorry Guys, i had really planed on taking some of y'all up in there! My next lease will be ALL MINE and if ya don't like my rules you will hit the gate ASAP and will be heavily interrogated before signing the contract-see what sorry arsed individuals create?????
> 
> Catchy


There is nothing wrong with you wanting to interrogate people, esp if they are going to be walking/hunting/hanging around you and family. Very sorry to hear of the poor management on behalf of your lease partners...really makes for awkward interaction and negative sentiment. That being said, I wouldn't pass that judgement onto other individuals wanting to hunt with you...thats why ya sign up your friends with ya 

Looking forward to the new lease...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Palmetto said:


> If you getting off, can I have your spot? What would you charge for the remainder of the season to just take over your spot? Been looking for a lease all year, and this would just fit me to a T.
> 
> Thanks....


Dammit boy quit being a smart arse with yer uncle! NO Way i would set you up -up there , you would put a cap in one of them in a heart beat- BAD NEWS ARANSAS WHITE TRASH and i'm putting it lightly! Hows my baby boy?

Yo Uncle!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats on a fine deer!

As far as the your lease partners.............that is why I bought my own property. It might only be 40 acres, but it is mine and I don't have to deal with A-holes. 

Good luck in finding you a new spot for next year.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> There is nothing wrong with you wanting to interrogate people, esp if they are going to be walking/hunting/hanging around you and family. Very sorry to hear of the poor management on behalf of your lease partners...really makes for awkward interaction and negative sentiment. That being said, I wouldn't pass that judgement onto other individuals wanting to hunt with you...thats why ya sign up your friends with ya
> 
> Looking forward to the new lease...


So now you know the way i feel you still wanna hunt with me William?

Catchy


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Aransas White Trash is some of the worst kind. Sorry you had a unhappy season. Deer season is supposed to be a happy time. Your doing the right thing by getting the heck out of there.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, how about that stinkin beard-i didn't even notice until i looked at these pics a few minutes ago-makes me feel OLD-Gone now and not to return until i get old like BOBBY Lol!

Catchy


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got a lot of item's to retrieve from this P**s poor lease in Medina so i may need some help..cookin , Beverages and maybe a last hunt will be involved!

Catchy


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That is a dang nice deer........congrats.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, how about that stinkin beard-i didn't even notice until i looked at these pics a few minutes ago-makes me feel OLD-Gone now and not to return until i get old like BOBBY Lol!
> 
> Catchy


Watch it!1 You young whippersnapper!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> So now you know the way i feel you still wanna hunt with me William?
> 
> Catchy


Wick,

I'll hunt with ya anyday :wink::an5:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Wick,
> 
> I'll hunt with ya anyday :wink::an5:


Not with them Fonky dolphins yer sporting!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Catchy,
I've been where you are and it's the number one reason that I haven't leased a place in some years. My last lease in George West was full of a bunch of drunks. One night one of them discharged a rifle inside the cabin while in state of drunkeness (I slept in my own trailer, thank goodness). On another occaision one of the drunk bass turds stole the backstraps from a hog that I killed and butchered. He stole the backstraps out of my ice chest while I was asleep. Of course I didn't discover the theft until I got home. 

I confronted him and he thought it was funny. The next week at the lease he was given a choice, walk off the lease or limp off. He opted to walk off. 

I'm with ya, I can't stand some of the bs with yay-hoos that goes on at deer leases. If you need a spot filled, give me a shout.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Catchy, let me know if you want to meet up and hunt with us as a guest on our place between Bandera and Camp Verde off 173. Pickins have been pretty slim this year, but we are trying to manage the place. I live in Bandera so let me know if you need any help moving stuff off your place. My schedule is pretty flexible (except for next week, I have clients coming in) but anytime after. We have a good mild mannered group of 4 guys that hunt. No super trophies, but a good time none the less.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LandPirate said:


> Catchy,
> I've been where you are and it's the number one reason that I haven't leased a place in some years. My last lease in George West was full of a bunch of drunks. One night one of them discharged a rifle inside the cabin while in state of drunkeness (I slept in my own trailer, thank goodness). On another occaision one of the drunk bass turds stole the backstraps from a hog that I killed and butchered. He stole the backstraps out of my ice chest while I was asleep. Of course I didn't discover the theft until I got home.
> 
> I confronted him and he thought it was funny. The next week at the lease he was given a choice, walk off the lease or limp off. He opted to walk off.
> ...


I'll keep ya in mind buddy, i need to start a list but i gotta warn ya we are in the process of building a dayumd good Contract-It's for the best and we will have several meetings with all hunters and the land owner before final decisions are made! We will still have a great /Safe hunting experience and once everything is on the table then No worries! I used to love the Gentleman's hand shake agreement but i fear those day's are long gone!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Funny thing..my wife and I were sitting in the hot tub last night talking about what a great situation we have now compared to when we used to lease property with and to a bunch of idiots.. most of them from H-Town with more money than sense  .. thats a nice buck though...Walker


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> Funny thing..my wife and I were sitting in the hot tub last night talking about what a great situation we have now compared to when we used to lease property with and to a bunch of idiots.. most of them from H-Town with more money than sense  .. thats a nice buck though...Walker


I think he would have had a chance to be a Hoss Ranch, but it is what it is!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I feel for you on the lease part, but IMO thats a nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Glad you at least got one deer off there b4 you left. I'm looking for a family lease for Me, Dad, and my brother, but nothing affordable enough yet.

Give me a holler if you need help getting your stuff. 

Trevor


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

texas8point said:


> I feel for you on the lease part, but IMO thats a nice buck. Congrats.


Oh he's nice , do't get me wrong but i have a 9 point on my wall that score's 168 and a several 10's right under that so it just hurt to bring this young'n down! Backstrap's WERE awesome but i need more meat to send to my Son in VA, he is in the Navy!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats on the fine buck! 

Unfortunately your current lease isnt the only one like it around. Ive been hearing alot of horror stories. I feel your pain as ive had a game cam stolen this past week and im 99% positive i know who did it. I had high hopes for my lease even though i knew i wouldnt get a huge rack! If i am to get one this year it will be a trophy regardless as its been the hardest ive hunted in my short life! Im starting to look for another lease but i hope to get my old one back! If you need someone to fill a spot let me know! Goodluck!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bobbyoshay said:


> Congrats on the fine buck!
> 
> Unfortunately your current lease isnt the only one like it around. Ive been hearing alot of horror stories. I feel your pain as ive had a game cam stolen this past week and im 99% positive i know who did it. I had high hopes for my lease even though i knew i wouldnt get a huge rack! If i am to get one this year it will be a trophy regardless as its been the hardest ive hunted in my short life! Im starting to look for another lease but i hope to get my old one back! If you need someone to fill a spot let me know! Goodluck!


I'm gunna post up my Lease agreement/contract within a few weeks then we can all go from there! There will be a bunch of Negative feedback on it , but that's OK-just a cull factor for me Lol! If y'all can live with it then PM me if not.....Oh Well! We have all heard these horror stories and i mainly posted this so if WE have people on here that carry their bidness on this P**s poor way maybe, just Maybe they will catch some snap!
Catchy


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Reel Aggies said:


> Catchy, let me know if you want to meet up and hunt with us as a guest on our place between Bandera and Camp Verde off 173. Pickins have been pretty slim this year, but we are trying to manage the place. I live in Bandera so let me know if you need any help moving stuff off your place. My schedule is pretty flexible (except for next week, I have clients coming in) but anytime after. We have a good mild mannered group of 4 guys that hunt. No super trophies, but a good time none the less.


This is one reason I'm hooked on this 2 cool thing. Awesome gesture green to ya.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I'm gunna post up my Lease agreement/contract within a few weeks then we can all go from there! There will be a bunch of Negative feedback on it , but that's OK-just a cull factor for me Lol! If y'all can live with it then PM me if not.....Oh Well! We have all heard these horror stories and i mainly posted this so if WE have people on here that carry their bidness on this P**s poor way maybe, just Maybe they will catch some snap!
> Catchy


Catchy, 
If you can find a lease for next year I would be interested in a spot as well. I'm looking for a place in the Hill Country and I'm all about safety, morals, manners, respect, etc, and managing the deer the proper way. Please keep me in mind if you come up with something.
Thanks!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Reel Aggies said:


> Catchy, let me know if you want to meet up and hunt with us as a guest on our place between Bandera and Camp Verde off 173. Pickins have been pretty slim this year, but we are trying to manage the place. I live in Bandera so let me know if you need any help moving stuff off your place. My schedule is pretty flexible (except for next week, I have clients coming in) but anytime after. We have a good mild mannered group of 4 guys that hunt. No super trophies, but a good time none the less.


Man i totally did not see this post, Thanks so much for the invite and i may be callin ya- i would bring some 1.5" ribeyes and plenty beverages ! As far as pickins go, i hope that they will get out of the thick and into the open on this last half of the season! At this point and time it makes me wonder if we didn't lose a lot of the heard to the drought! Thanks again!

Catchy/Wick


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Palmetto said:


> If you getting off, can I have your spot? What would you charge for the remainder of the season to just take over your spot? Been looking for a lease all year, and this would just fit me to a T.
> 
> Thanks....


Palmetter, if i didn't know you were juss being my smart arsed Nephew LOl, i wouldn't charge you anything and i would leave everything as is for you to use: 4 wheeler/Generator with 15 gallons of gas ,Fifth wheel ,blind with heater,600 gallon feeder -full of feed and a full supply of food in the pantry! Oh and 500 lbs of corn and 250lbs of Milo! "A" frame too! But i'm tellin ya right now we have only seen 15 deer between 30 hunters on 8 sections of land and 6 of those were bucks and i saw 5 of those my self! Not good at all for the heart of the tx hill country, and to think TP&W was going to bump Bandera cty to 7 deer this year Pfffft!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Shoot bro, I've hunted on public land where guys I ran into had alot better manners than those bozos.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

peelin' drag said:


> Shoot bro, I've hunted on public land where guys I ran into had alot better manners than those bozos.


No Doubt Buddy, No Doubt! I've got heart problems right now so i'm pasin out=catchy later!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Let me know when you want to go pick up yo stuff...I don't have much going one these days. Been kinda nice being unemployed...hopefully it'll only last a month or so.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice buck brother. I had no idea State Vet was on another lease...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Catchy = 









Just kiddin! Very nice Buck !!!


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Given a choice between good people and good deer, I'll take the good people every time. Good people can grow good deer, and if you don't have good people, the ones you do have will screw the good deer up.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

BATWING said:


> Catchy =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...Sums this thread up...CSF should make that his AVATAR.

Minus the beard it kinda looks like him....


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Catchy,
I am going out of state for a couple of weeks for work. I will drop you a line when I get back. I have not pulled the trigger yet myself except on a couple of yotes and some ferral cats. I have an invite to go on a cull hunt not far from you for some cull bucks and does and they want me to bring a few people. They have over 6k acres and need to remove some deer. I figure we can fill our freezers in a couple of hunts. Also going on an axis cull when I get back . Just drop me a line....P.S. I read your thread plus what we had talked about and that does really bite. I gew up in Corpus but know Aransas well and there are some real winners over there... Later Sharkbait


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh and it looks like you may need to " Wash a lil of dat grey right outta your hair" man you look like a different dude in your avatar...LMAO. Its hell gettin older.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> I've got a lot of item's to retrieve from this P**s poor lease in Medina so i may need some help..cookin , Beverages and maybe a last hunt will be involved!
> 
> Catchy


Pssst... dude... I'm on vacation from Dec 10, (the 11th is my B-day) until the 20th.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Hey Catchy,
> I am going out of state for a couple of weeks for work. I will drop you a line when I get back. I have not pulled the trigger yet myself except on a couple of yotes and some ferral cats. I have an invite to go on a cull hunt not far from you for some cull bucks and does and they want me to bring a few people. They have over 6k acres and need to remove some deer. I figure we can fill our freezers in a couple of hunts. Also going on an axis cull when I get back . Just drop me a line....P.S. I read your thread plus what we had talked about and that does really bite. I gew up in Corpus but know Aransas well and there are some real winners over there... Later Sharkbait


SHARKBAIT!! "and they want me to bring a few people" 
I would love to help with the extra does and cull bucks, I could use some extra meat!
If you need an extra person I have gun & will travel.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Hey Catchy,
> I am going out of state for a couple of weeks for work. I will drop you a line when I get back. I have not pulled the trigger yet myself except on a couple of yotes and some ferral cats. I have an invite to go on a cull hunt not far from you for some cull bucks and does and they want me to bring a few people. They have over 6k acres and need to remove some deer. I figure we can fill our freezers in a couple of hunts. Also going on an axis cull when I get back . Just drop me a line....P.S. I read your thread plus what we had talked about and that does really bite. I gew up in Corpus but know Aransas well and there are some real winners over there... Later Sharkbait


Sounds Great Buddy, you have my # call me when you get back in if you get a chance! I'll buy a whole Ribeye and have it cut up into some Real nice steaks. Is my Makers Mark invited too? I know, I know i'm starting to sound like that hunt Beggin SPOUT!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

BATWING said:


> Catchy =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't believe you went there!


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice buck. 

Sucks about your lease members. I'd be leaving too.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Grizzly1 said:


> Catchy,
> If you can find a lease for next year I would be interested in a spot as well. I'm looking for a place in the Hill Country and I'm all about safety, morals, manners, respect, etc, and managing the deer the proper way. Please keep me in mind if you come up with something.
> Thanks!


Will do Grizz, Pm me with your info. Please sir! Personally, i think people can have a Better time knowing they are hunting with people they can trust-i mean it's a lot less things that you don't have to sub conscientiously worry about!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Thats a nice Buck! Congrats! Sorry to here about your partners. Did you try having a lease meeting and offer a little education on safety and ethics? It might work, some people just dont know how to set up and firearm safety. I had to be the bad guy a few times in the past and boot a couple guys. I felt bad because they probably did not realize what they were doing was dangerous. Did you talk to the lease boss about booting the worst ones?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Sea-Slug said:


> Thats a nice Buck! Congrats! Sorry to here about your partners. Did you try having a lease meeting and offer a little education on safety and ethics? It might work, some people just dont know how to set up and firearm safety. I had to be the bad guy a few times in the past and boot a couple guys. I felt bad because they probably did not realize what they were doing was dangerous. Did you talk to the lease boss about booting the worst ones?


Oh yea, they asked me and i quote per batum "what in the He77 does ethics have to do with Hunting" I chit you not, this came directly from their mouth's! They told me they had been hunting all of their lives and had lived through it so far! How in the he77 do you deal with Moron's like this?? I tell you how-Leave ASAP!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Sea-Slug said:


> Thats a nice Buck! Congrats! Sorry to here about your partners. Did you try having a lease meeting and offer a little education on safety and ethics? It might work, some people just dont know how to set up and firearm safety. I had to be the bad guy a few times in the past and boot a couple guys. I felt bad because they probably did not realize what they were doing was dangerous. Did you talk to the lease boss about booting the worst ones?


Oh yea, they asked me and i quote ver batum "what in the He77 does ethics have to do with Hunting" I chit you not, this came directly from their mouth's! They told me they had been hunting all of their lives and had lived through it so far! How in the he77 do you deal with Moron's like this?? I tell you how-Leave ASAP!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Palmetto said:


> LOL...Sums this thread up...CSF should make that his AVATAR.
> 
> Minus the beard it kinda looks like him....


You are dayumd lucky i Love you Boy!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

You never no a persons true colors, it takes specail circumstances to bring it out in them. Too bad it happened in the middle of the season. Well if we could bring others on our lease in Harper, I would say come on out. My first year on this lease and some things promised to us by the owner he can't remember or remembers a different way. Others on the lease have been there for 16-30 years. Going up next weekend, had some good rattling action the week before Thanksgving.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

drred4 said:


> You never no a persons true colors, it takes specail circumstances to bring it out in them. Too bad it happened in the middle of the season. Well if we could bring others on our lease in Harper, I would say come on out. My first year on this lease and some things promised to us by the owner he can't remember or remembers a different way. Others on the lease have been there for 16-30 years. Going up next weekend, had some good rattling action the week before Thanksgving.


Oh it's all good, and i appreciate it and good luck it is dayumd cold up here right now!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh it's all good, and i appreciate it and good luck it is dayumd cold up here right now!


Cold the way i like it. It usually is always a real cold snap the first or second weekend of December up there. Have seen some nice game those weekends.

Look forward to seeing your lease agreement doc.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

goodness gracious.. your whine has brought you 2 hunts on one post and Tiny has been whining for 3 years and got none.. LMAO


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> goodness gracious.. your whine has brought you 2 hunts on one post and Tiny has been whining for 3 years and got none.. LMAO


Lick me "j" :cheers: It is what it is J now lets go drink some beer...well you drink your beer and i'll have my MM! :cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> Congrats on a fine deer!
> 
> As far as the your lease partners.............that is why I bought my own property. It might only be 40 acres, but it is mine and I don't have to deal with A-holes.
> 
> Good luck in finding you a new spot for next year.


Yes sir, that is the only Sure Fire way to control it!


----------



## Packup (May 27, 2009)

looks fake, did you paint the horns.......
LOL, just joking, thought I would throw that in.....
Nice buck, sorry to hear you hunt with [email protected]%s


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wick...is that 83.95 a pound good eatin??!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bzrk180 said:


> Wick...is that 83.95 a pound good eatin??!!


Dayumd well better be! :hairout: :cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, the Saga continues...they brought in sleeping quarters and built a man-camp in he middle of our lease and the other 5 sectional leases surrounding us loaded with ******** to cut Cedar out.....This is so screwed up it's almost....Hilarious! Trash thrown everywhere and chainsaws screaming everywhere. The other leaser's surrounding us are Pizzzzd Off now so this is a big lesson well learned! I hunted with family this wknd on a small place and enjoyed the heck out of it.....! Getting my last load outta there tomorrow and it can't happen soon enough Lol!


----------

